# spanish figuritas



## Colin (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi everyone,
I first need to explain, that as i live in NewZealand and more specificaly in the good old ( SHAKEY TOWN OF CHRISTCHURCH ) THINGS HAVE BEEN VERY INTERESTING OVER THE LAST FEW MONTHS, with all the EARTH QUAKES GOING ON.
But my main point is, that NewZEALAND is in effect a ( CLOSED LOFT ), NO BIRDS to be imported at all. Makes me envious of all the breeds available to the rest of the world.
Anyway we need to use the breeds available to us, to try to create anything new in the way of breeds, so now to the point of this all.
i would love to create a form of the spanish figurita.
My thinking is to use the Spanish thief x to one of the owl breeds available.
lLooking forward to your thoughts on this. this will be my first foray into
attempting to make a breed.
Cheers

Colin.


----------



## rudolph.est (May 14, 2009)

Hi Colin,

You should be able to breed something LIKE a Figurita, after many generations, but to reduce the size to the extent that they weigh 4-6 ounces as the figs do will take a lot of selection, as I assume the distinctive head an neck of the breed also would.

I hope someone who has actually done something similar will come along, but I personally would find such a project too daunting. I myself would rather breed some new or interesting color into an existing (and less extreme) breed, since then at least you could obtain good stock to start with, which would [drastically] decrease the number of generations needed to breed show quality birds. Approx 6 Generations or so for the simple dominant genes, by some accounts (depending on how different the breeds are you are crossing, obviously).

On the other hand, if one does not try, one cannot succeed, so I wish you the best of luck and very prolific breeding.

Kind regards,
Rudolph


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

If you have budapest tumblers there I would use those.. or even Italian Owl..


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Wow, Colin, that quake was a frightening thing! I'll keep you in my prayers. 
Creating a breed is a very daunting task. It would involve a great deal of research into genetics, record keeping, etc. Not only would you need to produce the desired traits but then ensure that they can be REproduced-mules, you know? 
Good luck with your endeavor and keep us posted!


----------

